
Camera Flipping at Justin.TV - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/camera-flipping-at-justin.tv
======
greendestiny
Absolutely nothing interesting about webcams I agree. I want to see justin.tv
turn into youtube live. The greatest thing they've developed is a live
portable broadcasting for the masses. Actually they should probably keep
justin.tv and just startup a live event broadcasting site because the focus
wouldnt be around single 24/7 channels but lots of different intermittent
broadcasts.

I think the difference between live and prerecorded seems small but is really
important. I guess if they did make the switch to broadcast style they'd have
make some hardware changes to the sorts of cameras used because it'd mostly
need to be tripod stabilized zoom lens stuff.

~~~
emmett
We don't supply the hardware; we don't run any very many of the streams on our
site at all. So really, if people want to use our site for doing things with
tripods and zoom lenses, that's up to them, not us.

~~~
greendestiny
Oh ok, my bad, that was just the impression I got when you guys first
launched. While webcams are pretty standard these days I'm not sure many
people are familiar with EVDO. Also I don't think the site is really set up
for pre-scheduled events which was really my point. Of course thats not a
problem if you have no intention of doing a live event site.

~~~
emmett
You're right we don't have a central place to view upcoming events yet. That
will be changing...

------
axod
I'd like some automated rating of video feeds. Write some software to rate how
'interesting' a feed is currently. Start with the easy - is much changing? is
there any audio? Then move onto harder things - how many people are viewable
in the video.

Then maybe you could display the feeds in order of current 'interestingness'.

Otherwise trawling through them gets a bit tedious.

~~~
emmett
Simple video activity isn't enough to establish interestingness in our
experience. We'd like to screen "dead" live streams out of lists, but I think
there's an easier, social, solution to that problem.

------
mynameishere
Shouldn't have named the service after one of the founders.

The company? Sure, call it "Justin Enterprises". Works as well as "Ford
Motor". But it doesn't work when you name a product after a person. Ask Edsel.

------
cellis
hmm...you guys are probably more ethical than I am...but why not license this
to the pr0n industry? Then, it wouldn't be boring at all...

I can just see the spam: now live porn, on demand, 200+ amatuer channels! Free
preview(9.95/mo subscription)!

~~~
corentin
It already exists (probably since webcams appeared).

~~~
emmett
You're right about that - and we have no desire to enter the porn industry in
any case.

------
Tichy
What about equipping stars with the camera? Can you just go today and rent a
justin cam for a day easily? There should be enough events in the world to
find something interesting to broadcast all the time.

